# 2013 WSAVA Vaccination Guidelines for New Puppy Owners



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*2013 World Small Animal Veterinary Association VACCINATION GUIDELINES FOR NEW puppy OWNERS *http://www.wsava.org/sites/default/files/New Puppy Owner Vaccination Guidelines May 2013.pdf

" 2. The WSAVA also states that the last puppy vaccine against the core diseases should be given at 14-16 weeks of age. This is because, before this time, the mother passes immunity to her puppies, and this ‘maternal immunity’ can prevent the vaccine from working. 

3. A high percentage (98%) of core puppy vaccines given between 14-16 weeks of age will provide immunity against parvovirus, distemper and adenovirus for many years, and probably for the life of the animal . 

6. The WSAVA supports the use of titre testing. ...."


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Kris L. Christine said:


> *2013 World Small Animal Veterinary Association VACCINATION GUIDELINES FOR NEW puppy OWNERS *http://www.wsava.org/sites/default/files/New Puppy Owner Vaccination Guidelines May 2013.pdf
> 
> " 2. The WSAVA also states that the last puppy vaccine against the core diseases should be given at 14-16 weeks of age. This is because, before this time, the mother passes immunity to her puppies, and this ‘maternal immunity’ can prevent the vaccine from working.
> 
> ...


 
I've been reading about titre testing. Its defineatly something I am interested in doing with my animals and future animals.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I've been reading about titre testing. Its defineatly something I am interested in doing with my animals and future animals.


Ben, here are a couple of good resources:


http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_8/features/Annual-Pet-Vaccinations_20036-1.html

http://www.caberfeidh.com/CanineTiters.htm


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Ben, here are a couple of good resources:
> 
> 
> http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_8/features/Annual-Pet-Vaccinations_20036-1.html
> ...


 
Oh thanks I'll put that in my favorites ...Dr. Becker was briefly mentioning over vaccinations. Some people won't vaccinate dogs ever... they think the whole thing is scam I guess? I think we humans have a tendency to forget how nasty and life threatening some diseases can be. My belief...a dog that is 10 years old probably does not need yet another annual rabies vaccine. His immune system will be having a hard time as it is at that stage in life. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkZWiZPJrMI


----------

